# De La Cruz Bloodline



## Inf602

Hey Everyone,

I recently went to a show here in Phoenix about a month and a half ago and came across a guy who had these really nice looking dogs. He said that they were 100% De La Cruz. I am not completely familiar with this bloodline. Does anyone have any information they came provide regarding this line and possibly some pictures of a recent decendant of this line and maybe a pedigree that I may be able to see? thanks


----------



## BedlamBully

Looks like a bully line to me from what I can find. Was probably someone who started breeding dogs and decided to call it his own bloodline. Happens a lot in bully lines.


----------



## Inf602

From what I have heard, the line is named after the person who started it. The guys name is Oliver De La Cruz. I googled him but was unable to find any history on him or the bloodline itself.


----------



## jbh38

From what I remember, he had Razor Edge dogs and I think he had whopper at one time.


----------



## Msmith1

yea dela cruz is an older line like certified if im not mistaken a lot of gotti came from certified and dela cruz and greyline... There is or was (she might be dead) a dela cruz female named Bishop she is HUGE like 105lbs...

Dela Cruz comes up a lot in ambully peds if you go back... I own a Dela Cruz and R.E. female pup named Keyshia Cole.... She is huge for a yound pup... she is what 4 months old and weighs about 47lbs right now...

here's the kennel link to the person who owns Bishop

http://dungeonkennel5150.tripod.com/


----------



## Inf602

Right on. I also checked out a page on myspace today. It was DAyGO DUNGEON KENNELS (Romie Reid) | MySpace.com
I saw the pictures of Hellboy and he is one hell of a dog. You mentioned Keyshia Cole, I saw her picture today, she is beautiful. I also saw the pics of Bishop as well. I own 2 dogs myself. One has no papers but it's evident that he is APBT with no questions and the 2nd one (a female) named Queen is 50% Gotti and 50% Monster G. She has the looks of an Am Bully. The friend I am purchasing her tells me that she has great lineage. I have yet to get the paperwork on her because I am still paying on her now. Not a ridiculous price either. Here is a Link to our kennels website. Just starting right now but we expect some big things within the next year.


----------



## pitbulllover27870

i have a de la cruz dog in my dogs ped.. heres the link for it.. idk if this will help or not

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [297773] :: DE LA CRUZ' BUTTERCUP.


----------



## jbh38

Chevelle is whopper and I think Hellboy is too. I know Chevelle is a son of Chevy.


----------



## cane76

banjo has a tad bit of dela cruz in his ped,i believe it isnt or wasnt rally a bully line but one of the many xxl red nosed dogs being bred,not to sure if he went into another direction and started breeding in blue nosed bully dogs to make a few extra $.It is easy to find info on them if you search.


----------



## SouthKakBully

Bloodline named after Oliver De La Cruz, like stated before. The De La Cruz bloodline is based off of Greyline. Dogs in this bully bloodline tend to be quite large compared to other bully bloodlines like Razors Edge and Gotti.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Inf602 said:


> Right on. I also checked out a page on myspace today. It was DAyGO DUNGEON KENNELS (Romie Reid) | MySpace.com
> I saw the pictures of Hellboy and he is one hell of a dog. You mentioned Keyshia Cole, I saw her picture today, she is beautiful. I also saw the pics of Bishop as well. I own 2 dogs myself. One has no papers but it's evident that he is APBT with no questions and the 2nd one (a female) named Queen is 50% Gotti and 50% Monster G. She has the looks of an Am Bully. The friend I am purchasing her tells me that she has great lineage. I have yet to get the paperwork on her because I am still paying on her now. Not a ridiculous price either. Here is a Link to our kennels website. Just starting right now but we expect some big things within the next year.


you aren't breeding that unpapered male are you?


----------



## Inf602

Actually, he will have papers shortly. I am just waiting for them to come in the mail. I will eventually be breeding him. I will have my papers from ABPR.


----------



## Pitbullman606

*Great Question*

Hey, This is a good question De la cruz is a lesser known bloodline but by no means a lesser bloodline. Alot of the dogs that you see in peds like Certifieds black shaq came from the same or very close bloodline. Alot of certified dogs were later changed to De La Cruz dogs . As far as coming off the OG greyline im not to sure about that. Being as alot of the big name gotti dogs and some RE dogs came off the Certified/ De la Cruz blood. I believe that its more off the eddingtons and whopper lines. These dogs were initially bread to weight pull. And did out standing. When some of the bully breeders back in the day seen the muscle and size on the dogs they decided to add them to there lines to "clean up" what they were producing. I.e. Over/under shot easty/westy, hog hock. All these thing will happen to any line if bread to tight. So you must find a line that complements what you have to clean them up. But as far as someone making up this name here recently as a blood line NO!!! Its been around a long time and is a well est. blood. Its just hard to find people that breed 100% De la cruz. I have a 50% de la Cruz bitch on my yard and she is short wide and bully. So it just depends on the De la Cruz breeder for what size your gonna get. Hope this helps.


----------



## Marty

I think I've talked to you before, or tried to ...

Is this your site?

Santa Cruz Mountains Kennels : Purple Ribbon Award Winning Pitbulls : De La Cruz, Gray Line, Genghis Kon, Razors Edge, Gaff, Notorious Juan Gotty, Korio

Lola:
Lola, from Rocko & Cheyenne, is a purple ribbon blue nose pitbull. She is a blue fawn weighing at 13 months old, 80 pounds.Her bloodline's are Old School Ganghis kon,Greyline, Dela Cruz, Korio, Tuff Town, Rowdy Town, York N Woods, She is a big girl and will be a great breeder like Luna, producing healthy pups.

Marley:
Marley, from Rocko & Cheyenne, is a purple ribbon blue nose pitbull. Her bloodline's are Old School Ganghis kon,Greyline, Dela Cruz, Korio, Tuff Town, Rowdy Town, York N Woods,She is blue with a white chest weighing at 13 months old, 70 pounds. She is smaller than her sister but will make great puppies.

Saya:
Sia, from Maximus & 19 Delta Scout, out of Southern Pitbull Kennels, bloodline's are Razors Edge, Notorious Juan Gotty, Gaff. She was born December 2007, and we are looking forward to breeding her in 2010 with Uboy.

Eva:
Eva, from GK"S Convict & SCM"S Cali, Eva is a purple ribbon blue nose pitbull. She is blue weighing at 4 months old, 50 pounds.Her bloodline's are Old School Ganghis kon & New School Ganghis Kon, Greyline, Dela Cruz, Korio, Razors Edge, Tuff Town, Rowdy Town, York N Woods, She is a big girl and will be a great breeder like her mother Cali, producing 8 healthy pups. She has a wide head and hips with a loving temperament.


----------



## Marty

There gone... just like before


----------



## Pitbullman606

Marty? Were you asking me?


----------



## CUTDOWNSKENNELS

OLIVER DELACRUZ CAN BE FOUND @ S. CALI BULLY SHOWS


----------

